# Be warned, my little girls horrifying accident



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

It is with a heavy heart that I relive the horrifiying day that I lost my little girl. I have only decided to post this because If I could save one other fluffbutt from her fate, maybe I wouldn't feel so horriable. Back in March I purchased new harnesses for all my babies ( i included a pic of the harness below). I never though that they could be unsafe. Towards the end of March I was out walking all three of my babies, oh how the enjoyed the cool crisp spring morning, when tragedy struck. My little girl aka the original Dahlia, started to pull franticaly at the leash. She had seen a chipmuck and really wanted to go play with it, they all started to pull and twist, barking like mad, when all of a sudden She was loose. She had slipped from the harness and away she ran. She didn.t get very far when the car struck her. I stood there what seemed hours, in total shock, Im sure it was only a mere second befor I bolted to where she lay. She wasnt dead, but it was bad. I gathered all my babies in my arms and ran for home, where I then rushed her to the vet. Im don't even remember getting to the vets office when I bolted in their door screaming " please don't tell me she's dead!" My vet instintly took her from me, but it was to late. I layed her to rest in the flower garden that evening. The person who ran her over never even stopped. In my shock I could only tell you that it was a blue car. 
I write this now because I belive that the harness though it is pretty should never of been relied upon as a means to walk my precious baby's. If you have this harness I strongly encourage you to not use it as a means to walk your dogs, that the typical though sometimes not the prettiest harness are so much safer. Or as I have done, keep your babies in a stroller, I'd rather have people make fun of us then lose another precious life.
RIP My baby.
[attachment=25715:shanty_days_074.jpg]
[attachment=25716:shanty_days_075.jpg]


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Well written. I'm really so sorry. I'm sorry for the pain you must of felt and possibly feel till this day. This brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for this reminder.

Thank you so much. :'(
And bless you.


xoxoxoxoxoxoxo :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. Such a tragedy to have to go through! 

What kind of harness is safe? I've tried harnesses on several of my dogs, but they seem able to slip out of them when they want out bad enough. I don't walk Angel very often & I've always used a collar. I know - bad, but she can't get out of it and she's really not a puller. Can they get out of the step-into harnesses?


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. Such a tragedy to have to go through!
> 
> What kind of harness is safe? I've tried harnesses on several of my dogs, but they seem able to slip out of them when they want out bad enough. I don't walk Angel very often & I've always used a collar. I know - bad, but she can't get out of it and she's really not a puller. Can they get out of the step-into harnesses?[/B]


As you can see this harness only latches around the neck and under the belly, I have not had any of mine slip from the traditional step in harness, but anything is possiable. I now, if and when I do walk my babies...which isnt often anymore, I clip the leash to the step in harness and have an additional clip on the lead ( hubby rigged it up for us) that attaches to a collar, that they wear as well. To much perhaps, but then again I don't walk them to much anymore, I can still hear her crys...and it's to much for me anymore. :smcry:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, THANK YOU FOR SHARING THAT WITH US, IT HAPPENED TO ME WITH BACI ONCE WITH AN ALL IN ONE HARNESS , THE ONE WITH A BONE SLIDER GOT LOOSE. HE RAN DOWN THE BLOCK ,BUT I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE HIM STOP IN FRONT OF MY BUILDING . I THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE OF THE SLIDER BUT LOOKING AT YOURS MAKES ME WONDER IF THE COMPANYS SHOULD BE TESTING THEM OUT INDOORS ON DOGS TO SEE IF THERE SAFE FOR OUR PETS


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. Such a tragedy to have to go through!
> 
> What kind of harness is safe? I've tried harnesses on several of my dogs, but they seem able to slip out of them when they want out bad enough. I don't walk Angel very often & I've always used a collar. I know - bad, but she can't get out of it and she's really not a puller. Can they get out of the step-into harnesses?[/B]


OP, I'm so sorry for your loss...such a tragedy!!! :grouphug: 


I have step in harnesses and my babies _cannot slip out_....and Gracie is rather slim and wriggly. I buy them here http://www.didiscollarcreations.com/Harnesses.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for this important information. I too would like to know if a step in harness is safe. I've got the silk one from Chattie's Mom here on SM. Zoe has had hers for over a year and so far so good, but now I really want to know that they are totally safe.</span>


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry about your sweet baby. 
You know I have been wondering about the harness too. I have a nice silk step in harness but am always afraid he will slip out of it. That's really the reason I got my sewing machine out again and made the 2 vest harnesses. There is less of a chance of him sliping out of them.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

That is so awful. I am so sorry.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes..I am SO so SORRY!! When did this happen? I hope your pain eases soon and you are in my thoughts!

We at SM are here for you ! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

This is so horiible. I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing with us. :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss..Your story could possibly save another furbaby's life :innocent:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry. :smcry:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

To be honest I think that harnesses are great, but where I went wrong is I keep my babies usually in a full coat, so when I tightned the harness up, I think with all the hair it seemed tighter then it really was, not to mention speaking for my own, their hair is so silky and soft, that the leather harness just slpiiped to easliy, almost as though you'd greased it up. I still have all three harnesses, but I don't use them anymore, they hang as a grim reminder that a false sence of security can be your demise. I miss her everyday...we all do. Whats worse is that it could of been prevented, and I'll live with that forever. She was 8 months old....to young, and to sudden.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I am so sorry for your loss hon :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Thanks for telling us, even though it was hard to, so it can help others to be aware of it. :grouphug: RIP little one! :innocent:


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I really can not imagine what you are going through. Thank you for the warning. I was just getting ready to buy Fig one of these, but I held off because of the price. I am so sorry for your loss. Hang in there


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Oh my. I am so very sorry. I truly can't imagine your pain. That is such a horrible thing to have happen to you and your family. I'm so sorry.

I wanted to chime in to say that I had heard so MANY good things about these step-in harnesses that I bought 2. My Spring has gotten out of both of them. Thankfully, I was able to get her back both times, but it was VERY frightening to say the least. I will NEVER use another step-in. We only use harness vests now and even so, I am constantly checking and rechecking that they are tight enough and secure when we go out. I walk Spring 3 times a day at least, so I'm really paranoid about it at this point.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH - what a nightmare! I worry all the time about one of mine getting away from me....

Recently I purchased nice thick strong step-in harnesses. It was quite an expense - but worth it. Hopefully your post will save another dog. 


I'm so sorry for your loss,


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your little baby girl, I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel :grouphug: 

Thank you for the warning, we have the traditional harnesses for the boys and yes they can slip them, Scooby did once, but you must make sure they are adjusted to fit properly. Scooby lost a lot of weight and that is how it happened, hubby took him out for a little walk for some fresh air and he slipped right out, luckily he just stood there and didn't go running off, I think though had he been feeling better he may have strolled up to see one of his neighborhood friends.
I have since adjusted both their harnesses to fit so that I can get one finger beneath and making sure it's not tight but snug enough so that they don't slip out.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I had a "two finger" under the step in as all the "experts" told me to do. It did seem tight, but not strangling. She slipped out of them in short order.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby girl.  It surely was a tragedy. I don't use leather harness or the belt buckle type harness either.Boo & Hannah both are pullers & I'm always afraid something will come lose or break. The D-ring on one of Hannahs little harnesses did break once, but I quickly picked her up before she was even aware it had broken.I'm always checking & double checking the fit & condition of them.Nothing is 100% fail proof.Thank you for sharing the painful story of what happened to your little angel. :grouphug:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I should probably add that some of the materials they are made out of stretch as the fluffs pull. One of ours was a kind of leatherish/suede material. So be careful of stretch if you're going to be using them at all.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story, I am so sorry for your loss. 

Cathy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing this story. Maybe it will prevent other tragedies. I'm so sorry you had to lose your baby this way. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh what a tragic story. It brougth tears to my eyes. I am SO sorry. Truly there is nothing worse than watching such a horrific passing right before your eyes. I experienced it with my 1st malt puppy and remember running into the emergency vet wailing hysterically. Oh, I'm so sorry you experienced that!

Thanks for having the strength to come here and share about it with us. Your info is very helpful. I'm sure you have helped many people. God-speed the healing from your pain. :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg I am so sorry for your loss.... I can't imagine... 
Sometimes I see little kids walking their dogs not even paying attention to the leash or to the dogs, and it's so scary to think of what could happen.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your sad story with us. I am so sorry for your loss.

I have told my story many times already, but here I go again. Please don't depend on velcro and a D-ring either. I nearly lost my Lady when a neighbor's four year old let a huge dog they were dogsitting out by mistake. The dog came right up behind us. Of course, poor Lady started run in fear and I pulled back on her leash as hard as I could so I could pick her up. The result was that I was holding a leash with her little jacket attached to it and Lady was loose.

Thank heavens I was able to save her. I dove at her and got her (and fractured my pelvis in the process!), but I would never, ever trust my dog to velcro again.

We trust our harnesses and D-rings because on a normal walk they aren't tested. It's when the dog starts to really run like Lady and Lil Boo Boo's dog did and we pull back that the harness and/or D-ring gives out.

Also, please make sure to always carry doggie mace or at the very least the citronella spray that is supposed to repell dogs with you. It only takes one shake of a little Maltese neck to break it. My motto is that is we are approached menacingly by a loose dog, I'll shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the terrible loss you have experienced.


I'd also like to add my 2 cents on a somewhat related thing.



When our two boys were pups, we very deliberately kept their collars with identifying tags on them 24/7... We THOUGHT we were doing the right thing in case the unthinkable ever happened and they got loose. We were the typical obsessive parents... I had to laugh recently when I saw someone post a message about going to work during the day and leaving a web cam running during the day which would allow them to monitor their pup during the day... I did exactly the same thing!! :wub: 

Anyway... keep in mind that my wife and I work full time and so we leave them alone at least 8 hours a day.

Anyway... one evening Rocky and Max were play fighting... they are boys after all. We were not paying a lot of attention to them when suddenly we heard yelps and other bad noises.

I got there first and found that Rocky and managed to get his mouth around Max's collar and then the two of them somehow got all twisted up... The result was Max was now chocking to death and Rocky's teeth prevented him from extracting himself. Both were totally frantic and because Max is so much smaller...he had no chance. Because they were now twisted up and frantic, there was no way for me to remove their collars as you would normally do. It was all I could do to hold on to both of them to prevent additional frantic movement, which was only making the situation worse. Peg then got a pair of scissors and we were eventually able to cut the collar of of Max.

Max continued to cough for a while and to this day, he sometimes "clicks" from trachea damage... but at least he could breath and was alive. Rocky had some gum bleeding, but lost no teeth during this disaster... We realized immediately that had we not been home, we would have come home to at least one dead, if not both... and this thought is so upsetting to me that I can not even imagine it...

Anyway... just a reminder to those who have more than one dog.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

:grouphug: OMG, I'm so sorry for your loss! :grouphug:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

AHHH Thanks everyone for your condolences :wub: ,
but what I really wanted this thread to be about was the dangers posed by a feeling of security. I would of posted this warning a long time ago, but I couldn't. I felt like it was my fault, and to some lesser extent I still feel that way. If I could of throwen myself in front of that car I would of!
Bottem line, as I suspected almost all of us have had our little ones get free one way or the other, and the sheer panic that rises in your gut. Please Please Please, make sure your baby is secure and snug, wether it be in collar, harness, stroller, or your own arms, anything could happen! From other dogs, cars, theif, or even snake, when your pup bolts, I pray that each one whom has read this thread, rembered to check their means of restraint, each time you go out for your stroll, because if you forget, or think ahhh It was good yesterday, may be the last stroll you take with your little one.
Thanks again, something good will come out of this...I can see it allready has. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg :smcry: :smcry: I am soooooo sorry. I cryed through the whole post. I lost my Annie to a car, :smcry: just horrible :smcry: I think you should email the company who made the harness, I bet you arient the only one. I am so protective of Matilda and hold her or keep her in her stroller most of the time. But things happen, please don't blame yourself. You are saving lives by posting this. Agian I am so sorry :smcry:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry , what a heartbreaking situation . :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, I am so sorry. This is horrible! I cant imagine the pain you must be going through. Thankyou for posting this.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am so very very sorry for your loss.

Marsha


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

This brought tears to my eyes. :smcry: I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine the pain you are going through. My thoughts are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss..... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bless your heart for having to witness such an tragic accident.
I only hope that time will take away the pain you must be feeling. Please don't beat yourself
up about her death, you still did not know this was going to happen. Thankyou for warning those of 
us not having experiance with harnesses. I will not buy that kind ever.

:grouphug: 
Nancy


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I am so sorry about this tragic incident that was not your fault. You had a false sense of security. I really feel for you and know the loss of a furchild is so paintful and real.

I had had two bad experiences with other step-in harnesses so now I do not use a step in harness but a harness that I can tight around the neck and around the body and is not stretchable and I do my best now to make sure it is secure. But your story has me now thinking I want a body vest type of harness for even more security. 

Thank you so much for sharing to help others an warn all of us.

With Sincere Sympathy of your tragic loss of your beautiful furbaby.

Hugs, Susan & my furkidz in NJ


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and I thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't fathom who you must feel. This is horrible. I can't believe the driver did not stop! Thank you for sharing. Again I am so sorry that your family has suffered such a tragedy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> To be honest I think that harnesses are great, but where I went wrong is I keep my babies usually in a full coat, so when I tightned the harness up, I think with all the hair it seemed tighter then it really was, not to mention speaking for my own, their hair is so silky and soft, that the leather harness just slpiiped to easliy, almost as though you'd greased it up. I still have all three harnesses, but I don't use them anymore, they hang as a grim reminder that a false sence of security can be your demise. I miss her everyday...we all do. Whats worse is that it could of been prevented, and I'll live with that forever. She was 8 months old....to young, and to sudden.[/B]


I just got done looking at my calendar and see it has been one year this week that my precious, beautiful :wub: *Star* (11 months old)passed. :bysmilie: So I was already crying when I read your post and am sorry as I know the guilt you are feeling.
I will remember what you said about the harness, I fear my new malt will slip out or some other dog may attack her when she gets too excited and far on her leash...I'll try and be on guard more. :grouphug: You did your best.. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Im so sorry Tabitha,
Thank you soooooooo much for sharing this story , I know it will help others and that is a great thing.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers..
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss! Thank you for sharing your story...I know it was difficult to write but because you did, you have made us all aware of how important it is to check and re-check the fitting of a harness. 

Way back I used to use a collar for Missy and had left it on all the time. We had left her home and when we returned she didn't greet us at the door as usual. We found the "S" ring of her tag had somehow gotten caught in the loops of the carpet and she couldn't move! I don't know how ling the poor little thing was stuck there with her head close to the floor. 
My sister had a similar incident with her little pooch... his tag/'s'-ring got caught on a lace tablecloth on her dining room table. When she returned she found the cloth pulled way off the table, with him alll tangled in it... and a few of the items that were on the table were on the floor. Luckily nothing heavy fell off the table on him. And of course the tragedy of the pup here whose collar got caught on a gate during an attempt to climb over.

So though I use a harness for walks and for her 'tethered' 'freedom' run.... and when a quick potty outting is needed I do put a collar on Naddie as she never pulls at those times... but everything is off when she is home alone.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: I am so sorry :smcry: . I didn't know they can get out of harnesses. I can't even imagine what you went through :grouphug:


----------



## maebennett (Aug 13, 2007)

It souds like it would be a good idea to invent the perfect harness/lease. Who better to do that than people that's not happy or don't feel safe with their current harnesses. I think if everybody tells the pros and cons of different harnesses then it shouldn't be that hard to do. Am I just being crazy or would it be possible. As Maltese owners we should know what we like and want. What do yall think?

Melinda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Two times Naddie got out of her harness... one a 'standard' harness.. once a step in. BOTH times it was MY fault .
Naddie had a period when she gained a bit of weight and I had to 'expand' her harnness a bit. Since I am a 'sitckler' about weight I got her back down to her ideal but forgot to re-adjust her harness. The other time I was in a hurry and neglected to put it on properly. Luckily, Naddie was just in our yard, and she stopped immediately when I ordered her to. 
When properly fitted both harnesses are fine .... both have the clasp-type closures which I do tend to trust more then the velcros... though I believe the velcros depends upon the quality. I have several coats with the D-ring and most have excellent velcro , just one I got had what seemed to me to be on the 'thin' side and I didn't trust it so I tossed the coat. I didn't want to give it away for obvious reasons.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear that sad story. I hope you can somehow survive the loss and get over ist.
thank you so much for bringing the fact into or minds again, that safety goes before prettyness.

may the little one rest in peace!

*cuddle*
schnuppe


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
I am so deeply sorry for your loss! She was so precious. That is so understandable that you wouldn't want to go out and walk the others. I feel so bad for you that you had to see it happen, that must of felt like torture. 
The weird thing was I was looking for a harness for my 13 week old tonight on the internet and then I read your story. Now I don't know what to do. I looked at the pet store and I liked the vest kind better than the others. I tryed some on her but I told my mom that she kept slipping out of it! I was told not to use the collar because it could choke her with it. What should I do, she is only a baby and her neck is so tiny.
I hope God will ease your heavy heart sweetie. I won't forget your story! :smcry: 
Debbie


> It is with a heavy heart that I relive the horrifiying day that I lost my little girl. I have only decided to post this because If I could save one other fluffbutt from her fate, maybe I wouldn't feel so horriable. Back in March I purchased new harnesses for all my babies ( i included a pic of the harness below). I never though that they could be unsafe. Towards the end of March I was out walking all three of my babies, oh how the enjoyed the cool crisp spring morning, when tragedy struck. My little girl aka the original Dahlia, started to pull franticaly at the leash. She had seen a chipmuck and really wanted to go play with it, they all started to pull and twist, barking like mad, when all of a sudden She was loose. She had slipped from the harness and away she ran. She didn.t get very far when the car struck her. I stood there what seemed hours, in total shock, Im sure it was only a mere second befor I bolted to where she lay. She wasnt dead, but it was bad. I gathered all my babies in my arms and ran for home, where I then rushed her to the vet. Im don't even remember getting to the vets office when I bolted in their door screaming " please don't tell me she's dead!" My vet instintly took her from me, but it was to late. I layed her to rest in the flower garden that evening. The person who ran her over never even stopped. In my shock I could only tell you that it was a blue car.
> I write this now because I belive that the harness though it is pretty should never of been relied upon as a means to walk my precious baby's. If you have this harness I strongly encourage you to not use it as a means to walk your dogs, that the typical though sometimes not the prettiest harness are so much safer. Or as I have done, keep your babies in a stroller, I'd rather have people make fun of us then lose another precious life.
> RIP My baby.
> [attachment=25715:shanty_days_074.jpg]
> [attachment=25716:shanty_days_075.jpg][/B]


----------

